# Getting the best from the pressurised basket



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm about to order myself vst basket to delve into some serious experimentation (thanks to some helpful advice on this forum!) but in the meantime, I'm wondering how to get the best out of the pressurised basket with the Perfect Crema disc. I understand that it's setup for less fine grinds, or pre-ground, but does it make much difference if you vary grind size with this disc in place? Should I be aiming towards medium fine, or keep the grind fine and powdery? Will it make much difference to flavour either way when using the pressurised basket?

Thanks!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Wait for the V S T and ditch the pressurised basket. The pressurised basket is is to achieve crema as it hides other deficiencies.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The 'best' way to use it is to use fresh coffee and grind fairly coarse, as thats what its designed to use.

None of the 'weigh in weigh out' techniques we use here are going to work, you could pull a shot and if its slow go coarser, and fast go finer, but the 25-35 second starting point wont apply, it will have to be totally by taste. There is little point even paying much attention to tamping in a pressurised basket as it all gets mushed up inside by the pressure.

In short, just chuck some coarse coffee in there and keep your fingers crossed your VST arrives sooner rather than later.


----------



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> Wait for the V S T and ditch the pressurised basket. The pressurised basket is is to achieve crema as it hides other deficiencies.


I totally hear you! But partly as I want to see what it can do (out of sheer curiosity), and partly as my partner has no desire to do anything but press a button, I'd like to know how to use it. I'll concern myself with tamping techniques, tiger striping, distribution methods and dosing. She will be more than happy to use the pressurised basket for a simple life and a passable shot of caffeine with minimal effort!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

tdfg7583 said:


> I totally hear you! But partly as I want to see what it can do (out of sheer curiosity), and partly as my partner has no desire to do anything but press a button, I'd like to know how to use it. I'll concern myself with tamping techniques, tiger striping, distribution methods and dosing. She will be more than happy to use the pressurised basket for a simple life and a passable shot of caffeine with minimal effort!


Get her a Nespresso machine. (seriously)


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Get her a Nespresso machine. (seriously)


can you not just put a nespresso pod into the pressurised single basket?

I thought that was their dual purpose


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> can you not just put a nespresso pod into the pressurised single basket?
> 
> I thought that was their dual purpose


No it's and ese pod, which is a bit like a teabag type thing.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Missy said:


> No it's and ese pod, which is a bit like a teabag type thing.


Thank you.

I knew it was meant for something and never really looked into it.

Just had a quick look at ese (easy.serving.espresso) pod.

could be the answer to OP is looking for regarding his partners wish to have no more input than pressing a button


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I used them when I was pregnant first time round. I needed coffee but the smell of fresh or used grounds made me sick.

They are better environmentally than nespresso too. Though they are usually packed in single serve foil packets, like a giant condom, so that's less wonderful.


----------



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

ESE pods could work for her, good idea.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think you need a special basket for ESE pods.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Dylan said:


> I think you need a special basket for ESE pods.


Unless im mistaken they are the single pressurised basket that comes with the machine ; They're dual purpose, for single pre ground shots or for the ESE pods


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I think I have a gaggia one lurking. It's weird on the bottom.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

this is it,, what you need for the ESE pods

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/182041487542?lpid=122&chn=ps&adgroupid=35959456040&rlsatarget=pla-259671807266&adtype=pla&poi=&googleloc=9045050&device=c&campaignid=661151662&crdt=0


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The E S E pod basket has a letter "C" stamped inside the top rim, the perforated area at the bottom is 22 mm dia and has a greater spacing between the holes.

I do not think the ones in the link are for ESE pod's.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

There's a basic how to





 which goees through which basket to use when.

Depending on how old the machine you're getting is, there's a chance it may have a different portafilter where the spouts are part of the casting. I'm not sure ese pods are compatible with those (they use a rubber disc as the fake crema device instead of the pin thing) but modern portafilters are available.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> The E S E pod basket has a letter "C" stamped inside the top rim, the perforated area at the bottom is 22 mm dia and has a greater spacing between the holes.
> 
> I do not think the ones in the link are for ESE pod's.


That's the commercial basket!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> That's the commercial basket!


No that is the one which came with my Gaggia Classic and is listed in the Gaggia handbook


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Unless im very much mistaken tdfg7583 has a new 2015 model gaggia classic.

to my knowledge and recollection they come with the ESE pod single basket

heres the accessories supplied with the 2015,, i can see it


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> No that is the one which came with my Gaggia Classic and is listed in the Gaggia handbook


How strange. Does it have multiple holes on the underside or just a single one in the middle?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Unless im very much mistaken tdfg7583 has a new 2015 model gaggia classic.
> 
> to my knowledge and recollection they come with the ESE pod single basket
> 
> ...


You can use ESE pods with this machine along with ground coffee.

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=a-classic&gclid=Cj0KEQiAx7XBBRCdyNOw6PLHrYABEiQAJtyEQyMUst22pr7SdTx1NKVLg_zrIeoQ04URnsHtVrcIOZkaAvE38P8HAQ


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Unless im very much mistaken tdfg7583 has a new 2015 model gaggia classic.
> 
> to my knowledge and recollection they come with the ESE pod single basket
> 
> ...


Ah my mistake. Think I got him mixed up with someone else who recently got a 2nd hand old style one.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> How strange. Does it have multiple holes on the underside or just a single one in the middle?


Yes it is similar to a single basket but with different perforated area. Not a single hole pressurised basket.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I've tried to find the instructions online without much success but that makes no sense to me. The only difference between preground coffee & an ese pod is the pod is a pre-weighed dose. As such both would require a pressurised basket to work properly.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The single and the ESE baskets are different in their outlet/ perforated areas, the ESE being smaller.

The pressurised basket is only to "improve ? ) the crema. It does not say it is specifically for shop bought pre- ground, you could have it freshly ground by your roaster.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> The single and the ESE baskets are different in their outlet/ perforated areas, the ESE being smaller.
> 
> The pressurised basket is only to "improve ? ) the crema. It does not say it is specifically for shop bought pre- ground, you could have it freshly ground by your roaster.


For Classic the pressurised baskets are a single/double, flat bottomed pressurised basket for ground coffee & an ESE basket that looks like a typical single basket.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

MWJB said:


> For Classic the pressurised baskets are a single/double, flat bottomed pressurised basket for ground coffee & an ESE basket that looks like a typical single basket.


Depending on year / age Gaggia have included single and double flat bottomed pressurised baskets and also an optional fitting to go in the bottom of the PF disc +nipple to improve crema.

My own machine came with standard the single, double and ESE pod baskets and the option of the disc + nipple.


----------

